# Verkaufe diverse S7 Cpus, MMC und Signalboards



## SPSer (29 Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Beim Entrümpeln meines Lagers sind mir diverse CPU, MMC und andere Boards übriggeblieben. Teils originalverpackt, teils gebraucht.
Also raus damit :-D Nachdem ich schon mal einige Teile in diesem Forum verkauft habe und ihr gute Geschäftsleute seid, wende ich mich zuerst an euch.
Wer Interesse hat, einfach eine PM schreiben.

*Stück* *Siemens Nummer* *Beschreibung* *OVP* *Preis* 
1 Stück             6ES7 214-1BD23-0XB0 |   CPU 224 120/230VAC 14x24V DI, 10xRelay DO |OVP|                 Preis:173,6   
2 Stück             6ES7 315-2EH14-0AB0    |CPU315-2PN/DP FW3.2.2 |OVP|                  Preis:1308,3                              
1 Stück             6ES7 212-1BD30-0XB0 |   CPU 1212C 120/230VAC 8x24V DI, 6xRelay DO                  Preis:                       117                               
1 Stück             6ES7 216-2AD23-0XB0    |CPU 226 24VDC  24x24V DI, 16x24V DO                                                   Preis:333,6                               
1 Stück             6ES7 223-1PL30-0XB0     |SM 1223 16x24V DI,16xRelay DO                                                           Preis:129                               
1 Stück             6ES7 223-1PL22-0XA0     |EM223 16x24V DI,16 x Relay DO |OVP|                  Preis:             235,2                               
3 Stück             6AV6 671-1CB00-0AX2    |Multimedia Card 128MB |OVP|                               Preis:56                                
2 Stück             6ES7 953-8LL20-0AA0     |SIMATIC Micro Memory Card 2MB |OVP|                              Preis:166,6                               
1             Stück 6ES7 953-8LJ11-0AA0      |SIMATIC Micro Memory Card 512kB                                                       Preis:100                               
1             Stück 6ES7 953-8LL2110AA0     |SIMATIC Micro Memory Card 2MB                                                         Preis:150                               
1             Stück 6ES7 953-8LF00-0AA0      |SIMATIC Micro Memory Card 64kB                  Preis:                                       20 

Bitte beachtet, das ich keine Rechnung ausstellen kann und keine Garantie übernehmen kann. 
Rabatte bei Kombinationen usw. verhandelbar 
Bei Fragen einfach eine PM ;-)

Also kauft Leute, kauft


----------



## Nethacks (11 August 2011)

Kann man über die Preise nochmals reden? 
Wäre an der CPU315 interessiert. 
Die kostet normal jo doch ein bischen mehr :-(


----------



## SPSer (12 August 2011)

OK. Dann senken wir mal die Preise:

1 Stück             6ES7 214-1BD23-0XB0 |   CPU 224 120/230VAC 14x24V DI, 10xRelay DO |OVP|                 Preis:150   
2 Stück             6ES7 315-2EH14-0AB0    |CPU315-2PN/DP FW3.2.2 |OVP|                   Preis:1100
1 Stück             6ES7 212-1BD30-0XB0 |   CPU 1212C 120/230VAC 8x24V  DI, 6xRelay DO                  Preis:                       110                                
1 Stück             6ES7 216-2AD23-0XB0    |CPU 226 24VDC  24x24V DI,  16x24V DO                                                   Preis:250
1 Stück             6ES7 223-1PL30-0XB0     |SM 1223 16x24V DI,16xRelay  DO                                                           Preis:110
1 Stück             6ES7 223-1PL22-0XA0     |EM223 16x24V DI,16 x Relay  DO |OVP|                  Preis:             200                                
3 Stück             6AV6 671-1CB00-0AX2    |Multimedia Card 128MB |OVP|                                Preis:30
2 Stück             6ES7 953-8LL20-0AA0     |SIMATIC Micro Memory Card  2MB |OVP|                              Preis:120
1             Stück 6ES7 953-8LJ11-0AA0      |SIMATIC Micro Memory Card  512kB                                                       Preis:80                                
1             Stück 6ES7 953-8LL2110AA0     |SIMATIC Micro Memory Card  2MB                                                         Preis:110                                
1             Stück 6ES7 953-8LF00-0AA0      |SIMATIC Micro Memory Card  64kB                  Preis:                                       20


----------



## Nethacks (16 August 2011)

Gehts nicht noch ein wenig billiger ?? 
Die Teile gibt es im Ebay ja auch billiger .


----------



## SPSer (16 August 2011)

Also ich glaube, die Preise sind schon mehr als fair.Schonmal geschaut, was das Zeugs neu kostet? Ich habe es von Siemens auch nicht geschenkt bekommen ;-)


----------



## bike (16 August 2011)

Nethacks schrieb:


> Gehts nicht noch ein wenig billiger ??
> Die Teile gibt es im Ebay ja auch billiger .



Dann würde ich in der Bucht einkaufen, wenn es billiger sein soll.


bike


----------



## Paule (16 August 2011)

SPSer schrieb:


> Beim Entrümpeln meines Lagers ...
> *Stück* *Siemens Nummer* *Beschreibung* *OVP* *Preis*
> ...
> 2 Stück 6ES7 315-2EH14-0AB0 |CPU315-2PN/DP FW3.2.2 |OVP| Preis:1308,3


Du entrümpelst die allerneuste CPU die es in dieser Baureihe gibt? 

Sorry, aber welches Lager wird da genau entrümpelt.


----------



## SPSer (17 August 2011)

Hatte in letzter Zeit viele größere Anlagen. 
Und die Baugruppen sind übergeblieben.
Könnte sie natürlich wieder hernehmen. 
Bin aber eher AB lastig unterwegs und will die CPUs nicht aufheben, bis diese nicht mehr zeitgemäß sind.

Deswegen abzugeben.


----------



## SPSer (5 September 2011)

Eine S7-315PN/DP ist schon weg.
Bei den anderen Teile senke ich nochmals die Preise 
Weil öfters die Frage kommt: Versand beträgt 15 Euro Versichert. 
Versandt wird jeden Freitag.

1    6ES7 214-1BD23-0XB0    CPU 224 120/230VAC 14x24V DI, 10xRelay DO    OVP    130,2 Euro
1    6ES7 315-2EH14-0AB0    CPU315-2PN/DP FW3.2.2    OVP    981,23 Euro
1    6ES7 212-1BD30-0XB0    CPU 1212C 120/230VAC 8x24V DI, 6xRelay DO        87,75 Euro
1    6ES7 216-2AD23-0XB0    CPU 226 24VDC  24x24V DI, 16x24V DO        250,2 Euro
1    6ES7 223-1PL30-0XB0    SM 1223 16x24V DI,16xRelay DO        96,75 Euro
1    6ES7 223-1PL22-0XA0    EM223 16x24V DI,16 x Relay DO    OVP    176,4 Euro
3    6AV6 671-1CB00-0AX2    Multimedia Card 128MB    OVP    42 Euro
1    6ES7 953-8LL20-0AA0    SIMATIC Micro Memory Card 2MB    OVP    124,95 Euro
1    6ES7 953-8LJ11-0AA0     SIMATIC Micro Memory Card 512kB         87,15 Euro
1    6ES7 953-8LL2110AA0    SIMATIC Micro Memory Card 2MB         124,95 Euro
1    6ES7 953-8LF00-0AA0     SIMATIC Micro Memory Card 64kB         18,9 Euro


----------



## thomass5 (6 September 2011)

SPSer schrieb:


> 1    6ES7 212-1BD30-0XB0    CPU 1212C 120/230VAC 8x24V DI, 6xRelay DO        87,75 Euro
> 1    6ES7 223-1PL30-0XB0    SM 1223 16x24V DI,16xRelay DO        96,75 Euro



Die beiden wären für mich interesant. Welche FW ist eigentlich auf der CPU?

Thomas


----------



## SPSer (7 September 2011)

Ist noch die alte oben, weil ich noch mit TIA 10.5 arbeite. Mit V11 wird die Firmware sowieso mit upgedated


----------



## thomass5 (7 September 2011)

Die wird leider nicht auom. mit TIA11 upgedatet, das muß manuell mit einer Speicherkarte erledigt werden. Ich würde die beiden Sachen trotzdem nehmen, schickst du mir bitte ne PM mit den Zahlungsmodalitäten. 
Thomas


----------

